# Question..



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a simple question, might sound stupid, but I was thinking about it during my last work session.
When you go into a training session, do you just get your dog straight out of your kennel, go through the work, then just put her directly away, or is there sometime in there I should let them be a dog??
I didn't think I should so I didn't.
Thanks!


----------



## mmduncan (Dec 24, 2009)

From the truck to training I like to stay all business but after a training session I will throw a few fun bumpers you know not steadying just let them have fun and play with my dog and let her smell around and be a dog. I dont think about it before training for the fact that when I hunt I don't just let my dog run around I think if you let let your dog run around and play and be a dog before training it just causes problems. Lets face it you cant expect your dog to just do its own thing or run around and then flip a switch when you tell him and be ready to hunt, and I like to train like I hunt.IMO


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Good question. Everyone has a different opinion on this.... If you read the "Burnt Creek Method of Dog Training" they will tell you to put your dog in a crate for 30 minutes before you do any training and after the training the dog goes back in the crate for 30 minutes.

I like to give my dogs a couple of retrieves before we start a training session, but I think it depends on the dog and the situation. If a dog is in a kennel all day and you take it out to train in the evening I think 3 or 4 retrieves helps get the dog in the right frame of mind. My dogs are always so glad to see me that if I immediately snapped a leash on them and started training I don't think too much would be absorbed... They need a few minutes of "sweet talk" and a few retrieves to settle down. On the other hand if your dog is with you and the family all day, you can probably skip the sweet talk and retrieves and go right into the training session. Again, every dog is different.


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

i usually toss a few fun bumpers for the dog afterwards and let them "air" for a few minutes before i start training


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the help!! I had been usually just getting her out and not throwing any fun bumbers, and not doing much after, but when you said that if a dog is kenneled up all day and excited to see me, I started to let her out a few minutes before and ran around a little. She seemed to like that alot more, and be more focused on the work when we started. I did that this weekend and it started good so we will see. Thanks!


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

you should always start and end the training session on a happy note for the dog, especially the ending part. fun bumpers are a great way to get the dog excited for training and also a good way to reward the dog for a training session.


----------

